# Fluval Chi 6.6g - new project



## Kaoss (May 31, 2013)

Hey guys, it's been awhile since I've been on BCA. Haven't had much time to update anything, including my old 10g journal.

I managed to snag a 6.6 gallon Fluval Chi (no box, no light, no filter) from a local pet store which was having a closing/takeover sale for $15. I simply could not turn down the price so I carried it home with me from Richmond to White Rock on the bus. Had my girlfriend drive me that day so I did not drive. Was given lots of funky looks on the bus, carrying a fish tank around.

I've gotten a taste of all the possibilities one can pursue given the Fluval Chi is a popular nano-ish tank for planted aquascapes.

A couple examples:


























Keeping it low tech, with Flourish, Excel and root tabs to keep things going. Not going for anything fancy, just a few plant species, unlike my 10g.

So far, I've ordered a Finnex Fugeray after reading some good things about it for 5g Chis, still undecided on the type of substrate to use. I've always used Flourite Black without any issues, but I'm wanting to test out Eco-Complete to see how it fares against Flourite Black. Any suggestions?

One thing I'd definitely like to accomplish with my Chi is establishing an s. Repens carpet. I've never had any success with any type of carpets in my 10g, not sure what I'm doing wrong, but anything from HC to DHG to even pygmy chain swords melt before anything takes root. All my other plants in the tank grow like crazy, but carpets never grow.

How the project currently stands:










Stay tuned next week for updates!


----------



## Kaoss (May 31, 2013)

Drove out to J&L to pick up some equipment.

Flourite Black (sick and tired of having to rinse Flourite for hours, was going to try out Tahatian Sand or Eco-Complete but thought I'd stick with what I know and have experience with to avoid any surprises)
AC20 with ammonia remover packet (removing carbon media so the ammonia remover will fill that empty space as I have done with my AC20 on my planted 10g)
Eheim Jager 25w heater

All ready to go, just need to find a place to put this tank.

Already have two tanks currently in my apartment where space is a luxury.

Might just take down the other severely neglected 10g I have that's being used a dinky spare tank infested with algae and a couple tiger barbs inside.


----------



## Kaoss (May 31, 2013)

Got my Finnex Fugeray in the mail today!


























Tested out the intensity on my planted 10g, not sure if I'm a fan of the higher kelvin light temperature, but I'm sure I will get used to it, and planted tanks have used the Fugerays with no problem. It's a very bright light, worth every penny.


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm looking forward to seeing your progress! 

I've been trying to justify buying a finnex planted + for my tank


----------



## Kaoss (May 31, 2013)

Spit1A said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing your progress!
> 
> I've been trying to justify buying a finnex planted + for my tank


I definitely would have preferred the Planted+, but the smallest size they come in is 12-inch, too large for the Fluval Chi (5 or 6.6g). The colour temperature is going to take some time to get used to, as I'm currently using a Floramax T8 on my 10g, and I personally love the way it brings out the colours of the plants, while the Finnex makes everything very white.


----------

